# Top Ten Manga revolutionary manga creators according to some Japanese poll



## Judge Fudge (Jul 17, 2010)

> >1. Osamu Tezuka (Astro Boy)
> >2. Akira Toriyama (Dragon Ball)
> >3. Fujiko F. Fujio (Doraemon)
> >4. Eiichiro Oda (One Piece)
> ...



Very surprise that Go Nagai and Katsuhiro Otomo aren't on the list since their works are among the lines of Toriyama and Tezuka as being revolutionary and inspirational than the majority of the list that goes by popularity


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 17, 2010)

Surprised Oda is on that list


----------



## Enigma (Jul 17, 2010)

So am I. How is he revolutionary?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jul 17, 2010)

Well considering the popularity of One Piece, it'll only be a matter of time until people start calling it revolutionary.

I'm not surprised Oda is on there, I just wouldn't rank him so high.


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't really feel that Oda's a revolutionary

list lacks Buronson/Tetsuo Hara (Hokuto no Ken) 

and Yoshihiro Tatsumi, but i guess his style of manga isn't popular anymore


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 17, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> Well considering the popularity of One Piece, it'll only be a matter of time until people start calling it revolutionary.
> 
> I'm not surprised Oda is on there, I just wouldn't rank him so high.



Well yeah but as of now...it's just popular


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2010)

as far as lists go those are solid choices.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 17, 2010)

/a/ is up in arms because Go Nagai isn't on the list


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 17, 2010)

forgot about Go Nagai

he should be there too


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 17, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> I don't really feel that Oda's a revolutionary
> 
> *list lacks Buronson/Tetsuo Hara (Hokuto no Ken)*
> 
> and Yoshihiro Tatsumi, but i guess his style of manga isn't popular anymore


This.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 17, 2010)

This is a list of very good mangas but not so revolutionary 
(although i don't know the 6,7 and 8th, never read kochikame and astro boy)


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 17, 2010)

Surprised to see Oda there. Not to mention he took the 4th spot


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 17, 2010)

Where is Bleach?  
Kubo is revolutionary in his own particular way


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 17, 2010)

No mention of
Buronson/Tetsuo Hara ( Hokuto no Ken )
Rumiko Takahashi ( Ranma 1/2, Urusei Yatsura )
Tsukasa Hojo ( City Hunter )
Masami Kurumada ( Saint Seiya )

Now this is weird.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 17, 2010)

Togashi could be in.
I mean his 2 mangas have inspired half of today's jump and 2 of the 3 most popular series.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2010)

Saw this on /a/.  Why is Oda on that list?  Revolutionary usually is taken in a positive connotation.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 17, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> /a/ is up in arms because Go Nagai isn't on the list


For good reason too. Go Nagai single-handedly spawned two genres while making major headway into the horror action genre.

Single-handedly.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm ok with that poll.

Also, i'm glad to see Inoue and Urawasa on the list, they're two of my favorite mangaka.


----------



## Winzerd (Jul 17, 2010)

Gotta wonder how Oda placed so high. Maybe because he's single-handedly keeping a flailing manga industry alive, despite historic drops in sales? And there's always the reasoning that OP is the only half decent shounen manga of our time...

I'm surprised at Osamu Akimoto and Urasawa placing. Kochikame is long and all that, but even for a gag manga it isn't slightly influential or has changed history. Same with Urasawa, his works are all great and all, but the endings of his stories are all weak, and I don't see how any of his works have changed history in the slightest.


----------



## The Monarch (Jul 17, 2010)

All that matters is Osamu Tezuka at number 1

lol the number ten manga-ka practically rips his stories from him (which makes me wonder why he's on this list....)


----------



## Winzerd (Jul 17, 2010)

^
QFT. Urasawa is so overrated. People need to get reading Phoenix


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 17, 2010)

Toriyama, at second place? LMAO


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 17, 2010)

The Monarch said:


> All that matters is Osamu Tezuka at number 1
> 
> lol the number ten manga-ka practically rips his stories from him (which makes me wonder why he's on this list....)


Urasawa? rips Osamu's stories? he made a manga based on one arc of Astro Boy, with Osamu's son's approval. And it's not entirely the same, I think.

Urasawa is still a great mangaka.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Toriyama, at second place? LMAO



Yeah he should be number one


----------



## God Movement (Jul 17, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Toriyama, at second place? LMAO



Yes. Is there something wrong with that? Do you know how many current works are inspired by the likes of Dragon Ball?


----------



## valerian (Jul 17, 2010)

Winzerd said:


> Gotta wonder how Oda placed so high. Maybe because he's single-handedly keeping a flailing manga industry alive, despite historic drops in sales? And there's always the reasoning that OP is the only half decent shounen manga of our time...



This makes sense. Though he's a bit too high on that list in my opinion.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jul 17, 2010)

Pfffffffttttt

How my list would look

Buronson (Sanctuary, Hokuto no Ken, Odyssey)
Jiro Matsumoto (Freesia, A Revolutionist in the Afternoon, Uncivilized Planet)
Inio Asano (Nijigahara Holograph, Solanin, Sekai no Owari to Yoakemae)
Naoki Yamamoto (Believers, Arigatou, Sho Nuff I Do)
Hideo Yamamoto (Ichi The Killer, Homunculus, Voyeur)
Osamu Tezuka (Phoenix, Buddha, Astro Boy)
Usamaru Furuya (Palepoli, The Music of Marie, Donki Korin)
Mitsuru Adachi (Touch, Adventure Boys, Cross Game)
Inoue Takehiko (Vagabond, Slam Dunk, Real)
Kojima Goseki (Lone Wolf and Cub, Path of the Assassin, Samurai Executioner)

*_No particular order_


----------



## Perseverance (Jul 17, 2010)

Well, there's a reason why people nick name him Goda.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 17, 2010)

My list would only consist of:

Kubo Tite
Hiro Mashima


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

> Eiichiro Oda



That suprised the fuck out of me.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> Well, there's a reason why people nick name him Goda.



Because of how devoted the fanboys are .


----------



## Gabe (Jul 17, 2010)

nice to see akira toriyama number 2


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 17, 2010)

Sometimes it is fun reading older series and one of them I have been curious about was Kitaro because of that supernatural element. Several years ago my list would have been populated with only Clamp.  Since Fujiko Fujio was on there I assumed groups are also up for nomination. I know best isn't the same as revolutionary but I think of their span over shoujo and shounen and I'm impressed. Also, lol, no shoujo focused mangaka. I know shounen appeals to both genders more easily, but still I'm a little sad.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 17, 2010)

Now way in hell should Oda be there but not Go Nagai.

I also expected Kurumada and Koike/Kojima to be there aswell.


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 17, 2010)

brought a tear to my eye seeing inoue there...


SLAM DUNK AKA BEST SPORTS MANGA OF ALL TIME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 17, 2010)

Hell, what about Kajiwara/Chiba aswell? Or Adachi?


----------



## Gallant (Jul 17, 2010)

Kochikame gets called the Simpsons of Japan and they have statues of the main character in a few places. I can see why someone would put it on the list. Especially considering its the longest continuously running manga ever.

I can see One Piece being on here because its the highest selling manga of all time and continues to be one of the pillars of the industry. Plus Japan is nuts about the series. Even so, I don't know if I'd put him as high as 4th just yet. Maybe when One Piece ends first and we see future mangaka clearly influenced by it.

Go Nagai should definitely be on this list though. More so than Urasawa at least.


----------



## Winzerd (Jul 17, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> Pfffffffttttt
> 
> How my list would look
> 
> ...



are u trying to be a master of manga or smthing? 

All of the bolded are written by Kazuo Koike and not whoever the fuck that Kojima Goseki is IIRC, as I just recently finished Lone Wolf and Cub.



Gallant said:


> I can see One Piece being on here because its the highest selling manga of all time and continues to be one of the pillars of the industry. Plus Japan is nuts about the series. Even so, I don't know if I'd put him as high as 4th just yet. Maybe when One Piece ends first and we see future mangaka clearly influenced by it.



Makes sense, and I'm of the opinion that something that's still ongoing shouldn't even be eligible for a poll like this, since the effects of the manga really aren't too clear yet.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 17, 2010)

Winzerd said:


> are u trying to be a master of manga or smthing?
> 
> All of the bolded are written by Kazuo Koike and not whoever the fuck that Kojima Goseki is IIRC, as I just recently finished Lone Wolf and Cub.



Lol.

Kazuo Koike and Kojima Goseki co-created all 3 of those works.


----------



## Winzerd (Jul 17, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> Lol.
> 
> Kazuo Koike and Kojima Goseki co-created all 3 of those works.





But yeah, my bad. Though Kojima Goseki is just the artist, and the real credits for creating the story should go to Kazuo Koike.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 17, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Yes. Is there something wrong with that? Do you know how many current works are inspired by the likes of Dragon Ball?



Because his generic, badly-written shonen title Dragonball was sooo "revolutionary".


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 17, 2010)

uhhhhh wow..u can hate on dragonball all u want..but there is no question that is was revolutionary and paved the way for alot of mangas today.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 17, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Because his generic, badly-written shonen title Dragonball was sooo "revolutionary".



Toriyama is just about the greatest gag mangaka ever, and Dragonball has had massive influence on modern shounen, good or bad.

Why is it a suprise he is up there?


----------



## Zaino (Jul 17, 2010)

Why are people so surprised that Oda is up there. Are people that ignorant. Please don't tell me you actually know what he does there right?


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 17, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Urasawa? rips Osamu's stories? he made a manga based on one arc of Astro Boy, with Osamu's son's approval. And it's not entirely the same, I think.
> 
> Urasawa is still a great mangaka.



He ripped Johan Liebert from Tezuka's manga MW


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 17, 2010)

Zaino said:


> Why are people so surprised that Oda is up there. Are people that ignorant. Please don't tell me you actually know what he does there right?



The effects One Piece may have as an influence on other mangaka is still currently unknown. Oda may deserve to be up there one day, but it's premature to put him there now.

Especially when the like of Go Nagai, Buronson and Koike/Kojima are not there.


----------



## Winzerd (Jul 17, 2010)

Is One Piece the only one that's still ongoing in the ranking apart from Kochikame?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Because his generic, badly-written shonen title Dragonball was sooo "revolutionary".







Zaino said:


> Why are people so surprised that Oda is up there. Are people that ignorant. Please don't tell me you actually know what he does there right?



Oh, I don't know. One Piece hasn't inspired much, besides Fairy Tail, hasn't really made an impact on the world as the other mangaka listed. 

I mean sure, after One Piece is finished, it could indeed be that revolutionary. Putting him right there is sort of jumping the gun IMO.


----------



## Litho (Jul 17, 2010)

Toriyama deffinately deserves that spot.
Naoki Yamamoto (BELIEVERS!) and Kentaro Miura (youknowwhat) deserve a spot imo.

Or isn't Berserk revolutionary? I think it is in some departments


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jul 17, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> Toriyama deffinately deserves that spot.
> Naoki Yamamoto (BELIEVERS!) and Kentaro Miura (youknowwhat) deserve a spot imo.
> 
> Or isn't Berserk revolutionary? I think it is in some departments



Someone correct me if i'm wrong but i think berserk was the first series to introduce the "guy with a sword way bigger than him" thing.


----------



## Neelon (Jul 17, 2010)

Zaino said:


> Why are people so surprised that Oda is up there. Are people that ignorant. Please don't tell me you actually know what he does there right?



Is this really your first post on this forum? Are you a One piece salesman or something?

It's obvious that Oda is ranked way too high. It's also too soon to judge if he is revolutionary in any way.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 17, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Because his generic, badly-written shonen title Dragonball was sooo "revolutionary".



It revolutionary because mangaka like Oda, Kishimoto, Mashima and so on copy him


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 17, 2010)

Zaino said:


> Why are people so surprised that Oda is up there. Are people that ignorant. Please don't tell me you actually know what he does there right?


 **


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 17, 2010)

Zaino said:


> Why are people so surprised that Oda is up there. Are people that ignorant. Please don't tell me you actually know what he does there right?



Currently, he hasn't revolutionized anything. All he's done is create a damn popular series.

Too soon to jump the gun really.


----------



## angieness (Jul 17, 2010)

Oda, huh? I like One Piece but come on...

Where's Go Nagai and Riyoko Ikeda and Rumiko Takahashi? I LOVE Urasawa but I really think no newer people should be on this list because it's hard to say how much they've influenced the manga industry this early in their careers. (provided Urasawa's been working since the 80s but I really don't think he's changed much in the manga world. It was only since Monster and 20th Century Boys he really started to come into his own.)


----------



## p-lou (Jul 17, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> He ripped Johan Liebert from Tezuka's manga MW



all of monster is pretty much mw.  obviously it's longer, has more intricate subplots, is set in europe instead of japan, and doesn't have the yaoi, but the whole thing is very similar. from the basic premise/plot elements, to characters and even the ending gives off similar vibes (the yuki/johan thing being the most obvious).  and garai isn't the gary stu that tenma is.  oh look, another tezuka reference.   i still think monster is the better manga though, mostly because urasawa is better at creating and milking the suspense from his scenes (even if he gets carried away at times).

anyway i knew tatsumi wasn't super popular in japan but i though he would have been on here.


----------



## dandyman (Jul 17, 2010)

That list and poll have been proven to be fake

According to the real, goverment manga research unit funded poll it goes like this:

1. Kubo Tite (Bleach)
2. Akira Toriyama (Dragon Ball)
3. Fujiko F. Fujio (Doraemon)
4. Takehiko Inoue (Slam Dunk)
5. Shigeru Mizuki (GeGeGe no Kitaro)
6. Fujio Akatsuka (Gag Manga King)
7. Machiko Hasegawa (Sazae-san)
8. Hayao Miyazaki (Nausicaa)
9. Osamu Akimoto (Kochikame)
10. Naoki Urasawa (20th Century Boys)

Get the fuck out if you don't have facts boy.


----------



## p-lou (Jul 17, 2010)

oh yeah man kubo tite revoltionary manga trole lets keep this bad joke going az long az we can yo


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2010)

Why is whatur sealed?  This man has all of the answers.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 17, 2010)

Jugger said:


> It revolutionary because mangaka like Oda, Kishimoto, Mashima and so on copy him



Being influential and revolutionary is two different things.
The list seems to be about influential mangaka, not revolutionary ones, since it's lacking such names as Kago Shintaro, Arai Hideki, Inio Asano and Hitoshi Ashinano.


----------



## MossMan (Jul 17, 2010)

This was a Japanese poll.  Naturally the Japanese have a different perspective than the rest of us on what is "revolutionary" and what isn't.  I don't thik there are too many people outside of Japan who even know what Doraemon or Kochikame are...but we all knew Toriyama and Tezuka would take the top spots.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 17, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Because his generic, badly-written shonen title Dragonball was sooo "revolutionary".



Generic in comparison to what? Generic in comparison to 90% of Shonen today which you can see his influence in? I can't wait to see how you justify that spectacle of idiocy.


----------



## Winzerd (Jul 17, 2010)

MossMan said:


> This was a Japanese poll.  Naturally the Japanese have a different perspective than the rest of us on what is "revolutionary" and what isn't.  I don't thik there are too many people outside of Japan who even know what Doraemon or Kochikame are...but we all knew Toriyama and Tezuka would take the top spots.



Agree, and honestly, I'd say the Japanese have way more knowledge about what's revolutionary/influential than some of the people here who are talking out of their asses.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 17, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Generic in comparison to what? Generic in comparison to 90% of Shonen today which you can see his influence in? I can't wait to see how you justify that spectacle of idiocy.



Derr, Akira Toriyama invented the shonen genre, it didn't even exist until Toriyama showed up...

Learn the difference between revolutionary and influential.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

I knew this would degenerate into a silly arguement about Akira Toriyama .


----------



## God Movement (Jul 17, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Derr, Akira Toriyama invented the shonen genre, it didn't even exist until Toriyama showed up...
> 
> Learn the difference between revolutionary and influential.



You are just mindlessly ranting at this point. No-one here said he invented the shonen genre. And anyone with two eyes can see what he has done in the sense of revolutionising the shonen genre. Well, apparently everyone except you. It is extends much further than being simply "influential".


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 17, 2010)

God Movement said:


> You are just mindlessly ranting at this point. No-one here said he invented the shonen genre. And anyone with two eyes can see what he has done in the sense of revolutionising the shonen genre. Well, apparently everyone except you. It is extends much further than being simply "influential".



By all means, explain how he "revolutionized" the shonen genre, instead of just influenced future authors with his work.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 17, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> By all means, explain how he "revolutionized" the shonen genre, instead of just influenced future authors with his work.



Like someone above said, this is just going to turn into a 10 page long argument. I think I'll leave it on this note.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 17, 2010)

Revolution is a word that's thrown around so much these days.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 17, 2010)

MossMan said:


> This was a Japanese poll.  Naturally the Japanese have a different perspective than the rest of us on what is "revolutionary" and what isn't.  I don't thik there are too many people outside of Japan who even know what Doraemon or Kochikame are...but we all knew Toriyama and Tezuka would take the top spots.



I don't know about Kochikame, but Doraemon is one of the most popular manga series ever in Asia. Many Asian adolescents of my generation grew up reading the manga and/or watching the anime. In fact, it's so well-known and beloved that it's appointed as the first anime ambassador of Japan just a few years ago. So I'm very glad that Fujiko is in the top 3.


----------



## Winzerd (Jul 17, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> By all means, explain how he "revolutionized" the shonen genre, instead of just influenced future authors with his work.



Actually, I think the thread title is may be a bit misleading. Looking at the source article using my broken Japanese, the question asked was more along the lines of 'who changed the history of manga?' or 'who made a significant mark on history?'. If the question was asked this way, it's only natural Toriyama would be second only to Tezuka.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 17, 2010)

Winzerd said:


> Actually, I think the thread title is may be a bit misleading. Looking at the source article using my broken Japanese, the question asked was more along the lines of 'who changed the history of manga?' or 'who made a significant mark on history?'. If the question was asked this way, it's only natural Toriyama would be second only to Tezuka.



Now this, I can get behind.

The people on the list are undoubtedly very influential (the ones I know of) with the exception of Oda, who hasn't really influenced much.

Except Fairy Tail.

Put that on your resume, Oda.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jul 17, 2010)

I can see why Oda is at his spot. One Piece has by far the strongest continuity and internal consistency of almost any work ever written in the comic and manga world. 

Most complaints about it arise as a matter of taste and style over substance and content. It's like Opera, you either love it or you hate it, but most people respect it for what it is. 

And Oda just keeps topping himself. I don't know how revolutionary it is, but it is immense in scale and scope. It's an epic story by every definition, so by that being the first epic tale in the vein of the old Greek Homeric stuff like a crazy Shonen Odyssey I can see it being revolutionary. But I'm no literature and manga critic either.

I can see why he's that high. If for nothing more than the immense popularity of his work.


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 17, 2010)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> I can see why Oda is at his spot. One Piece has by far the strongest continuity and internal consistency of almost any work ever written in the comic and manga world.
> 
> Most complaints about it arise as a matter of taste and style over substance and content. It's like Opera, you either love it or you hate it, but most people respect it for what it is.
> 
> ...




excellent post...

+rep


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2010)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> I can see why Oda is at his spot. One Piece has by far the strongest continuity and internal consistency of almost any work ever written in the comic and manga world.
> 
> Most complaints about it arise as a matter of taste and style over substance and content. It's like Opera, you either love it or you hate it, but most people respect it for what it is.
> 
> ...



Fanboy alert.  You just nullified your own opinion.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> I can see why Oda is at his spot. One Piece has by far the strongest continuity and internal consistency of almost any work ever written in the comic and manga world.
> 
> Most complaints about it arise as a matter of taste and style over substance and content. It's like Opera, you either love it or you hate it, but most people respect it for what it is.
> 
> ...



Are you serious?


----------



## Fran (Jul 17, 2010)

This thread is all sorts of awesome, but I think Amaterasu's Son's post just topped it.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jul 17, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Fanboy alert.  You just nullified your own opinion.




You really think so? I just started recently reading One Piece regularly, but Oda's ability to keep all of the stuff he does straight is mind boggling and impressive. Like I said I'm not a literary critic or nothin, and I don't read a wide expanse of manga, but Oda's work is top notch in my opinion.

Perhaps I went a little far with the Odyssey comparison, but there are shared elements with the crazy adventures on strange islands. Perhaps he was inspired.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 17, 2010)

Oda brought a revolution with the WB war. He created the best shonen manga arc ever. Hunderds of characters with superpwers facing each other. Epic character development with an amazing Whitebeard. Maybe the best manga character ever created. Come on .He was building up this war since ages ! He killed off one of his most popular characters while he hadnt killed anyone before ! and shocked everybody !!!!!!!!!! and Krillin's or Kaito's deaths are nowhere near this.
This is a fucking revolution.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Oda brought a revolution with the WB war. He created the best shonen manga arc ever. Hunderds of characters with superpwers facing each other. Epic character development with an amazing Whitebeard. Maybe the best manga character ever created. Come on .He was building up this war since ages ! He killed off one of his most popular characters while he hadnt killed anyone before ! and shocked everybody !!!!!!!!!! and Krillin's or Kaito's deaths are nowhere near this.
> This is a fucking revolution.



Are you actually serious ?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> You really think so? I just started recently reading One Piece regularly, but Oda's ability to keep all of the stuff he does straight is mind boggling and impressive. Like I said I'm not a literary critic or nothin, and I don't read a wide expanse of manga, but Oda's work is top notch in my opinion.



Hey, At least you admit that you're not a literary critic. 



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Oda brought a revolution with the WB war. He created the best shonen manga arc ever. Hunderds of characters with superpwers facing each other. Epic character development with an amazing Whitebeard. Maybe the best manga character ever created. Come on .He was building up this war since ages ! He killed off one of his most popular characters while he hadnt killed anyone before ! and shocked everybody !!!!!!!!!! and Krillin's or Kaito's deaths are nowhere near this.
> This is a fucking revolution.





Best shonen manga arc? You don't read a lot of manga do you? Hundreds of characters with superpowers fighting is hardly something new and Oda messed up quite a few times during that arc?

Whitebeard is far from the best manga character, despite his gar.

Also, Ace's death was far from one of the best deaths I've seen written. It is hardly a revolution...


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 17, 2010)

^He's probably just trolling, that or being an complete idiot


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> ^He's probably just trolling, that or being an complete idiot



I'm leaning on the latter.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 17, 2010)

You have a bleach avatar so......there is no doubt which one is the idiot.


----------



## nirgilis (Jul 17, 2010)

oda influential in a decade
I cant really see anyone currently inspired by him except for fairy tail


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Oda brought a revolution with the WB war. He created the best shonen manga arc ever. Hunderds of characters with superpwers facing each other. Epic character development with an amazing Whitebeard. Maybe the best manga character ever created. Come on .He was building up this war since ages ! He killed off one of his most popular characters while he hadnt killed anyone before ! and shocked everybody !!!!!!!!!! and Krillin's or Kaito's deaths are nowhere near this.
> This is a fucking revolution.



Expand your mind brah, read JJBA


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 17, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Hey, At least you admit that you're not a literary critic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk specifically.
Tell me better arcs ...
better characters...
where exactly did he messed up...
which are the best deaths you ever seen...

Otherwise its bullshit talking.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 17, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Expand your mind brah, read JJBA



I ve read the 1st part. Its nowhere near One Piece.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I ve read the 1st part. Its nowhere near One Piece.



Keep going.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 17, 2010)

Lol One Piece fanboys.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jul 17, 2010)

Frankly my favorite mangas of the past decade are Naruto and Shaman King. 

Y'know after thinking on the topic I retract my earlier statement. I still think Oda and One Piece are great but it doesn't really apply.

It's easy to see why Tezuka and Toriyama are tops, and revolutionary, Tezuka started this shonen hero thing and Toriyama is the bench by which all after him are measured, with the idiot hero, insane power levels, evil rivals, etc. 

The fact is that everyone after them is building on what they made.

It's kind of hard to see that with the current crop. Twenty years from now, if we see elements of One Piece in multiple works then we can call it truly revolutionary. I think we will, but it's too early.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> You have a bleach avatar so......there is no doubt which one is the idiot.



lololololol

You have Gaara in your name. You must be an idiot then!



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Talk specifically.
> Tell me better arcs ...
> better characters...
> where exactly did he messed up...
> ...


Arcs: Diamond is Unbreakable (Part4 of JJBA), Golden Age arc (Berserk)... The list goes on. Hell, Impel Down was one of Oda's better arcs compared to Marineford arc.
Characters: Some of my favorites; Alita, Jotaro Kujo, Kenshiro

As for the faults in the arc. Let's see. It was painful for a person to read on a weekly basis, skipped plenty of fights, had a terrible ending. 

Better deaths? Any fucking death in JJBA.



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I ve read the 1st part. Its nowhere near One Piece.



It's better then One Piece's first arcs by a long shot. If you can make it through that then you can it through Phantom Blood.


----------



## Winzerd (Jul 17, 2010)

Why does every single thread in this part of the forum escalate into a One Piece discussion thread?

Fucking drop it, and discuss the topic at hand.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 17, 2010)

Gaara please stop , this was not suposed to be one of _those _threads .


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 17, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I ve read the 1st part. Its nowhere near One Piece.



How the hell are you going to read through the first arc of JJBA and then say One Piece is better?

That is completely and utterly fucking retarded.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Gaara please stop , this was not suposed to be one of _those _threads .



All the threads Gaara posts in becomes one of _those_ threads


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 17, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Some of my favorites; Alita, Jotaro Kujo, Kenshiro



Jotaro is overrated. Joseph is the best.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 17, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> lololololol
> 
> You have Gaara in your name. You must be an idiot then!
> 
> ...



Berserk is a shonen. Have a nice day.
Maybe it was painful for you but for the most of the people it was epic.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

Winzerd said:


> *Why does every single thread in this part of the forum escalate into a One Piece discussion thread?*
> 
> Fucking drop it, and discuss the topic at hand.



OP fanboys and my urge to put them down. 



Han Solo said:


> Jotaro is overrated. Joseph is the best.



How the fuck did I forget Joseph?

Feel free to neg me for forgetting about that badass. 



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Berserk is a shonen. Have a nice day.
> Maybe it was painful for you but for the most of the people it was epic.



Golden Age arc is still better. 

I'm not denying that it didn't have epic moments, but it is far from the best shonen manga arc.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Berserk is a shonen. Have a nice day.
> Maybe it was painful for you but for the most of the people it was epic.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 17, 2010)

The Marineford arc volumes are the best selling volumes in manga history.
Nuff said.
GTFO


----------



## Blade (Jul 17, 2010)

It's time for shonen revolution.Get ready.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes, I'm agreeing with Mider T.

GTFO with OP bullshit.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 17, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> *Berserk is a shonen.* Have a nice day.
> Maybe it was painful for you but for the most of the people it was epic.



What the fuck ?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 17, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> What the fuck ?



I was talking about shonen manga arcs...and he said golden age.
I am ironic cause its irrelevant.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I was talking about shonen manga arcs...and he said golden age.
> I am ironic cause its irrelevant.



Gaara, why the fuck are you confusing yourself?


----------



## Gallant (Jul 17, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> The Marineford arc volumes are the best selling volumes in manga history.
> GTFO



They sell more than anything else, but that doesn't automatically measure if they revolutionized the shounen demographic or not.

I'm not fond of OP fanboying but I'm not a fan of taking away legitimate accomplishments either. 

Oda shouldn't be *that* high on this list yet.


----------



## Blade (Jul 17, 2010)

This thread truly changed it's subject which was supposed to be discussed.

Excellent.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 17, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Gaara, why the fuck are you confusing yourself?


Are you drunk ?
You are the one who brought a seinen arc in a discusion about shonen arcs.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Are you drunk ?
> You are the one who brought a seinen arc in a discusion about shonen arcs.





GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> *Berserk is a shonen.* Have a nice day.
> Maybe it was painful for you but for the most of the people it was epic.



I ask again, why the fuck are you confusing yourself?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 17, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> I ask again, why the fuck are you confusing yourself?



Has your daddy, your mommy or your teacher learnt you about sarcasm ?


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 17, 2010)

Hahahaha, this thread.

Marineford is so overrated. Skypeia, Jaya, Thiller Bark, Shabondy, Water 7, Impel Down and a bunch of others are all better.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Has your daddy, your mommy or your teacher learnt you about sarcasm ?



Nah. 

They taught me about contradictory statements, though.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 17, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> Hahahaha, this thread.
> 
> Marineford is so overrated. Skypeia, Jaya, Thiller Bark, Shabondy, Water 7, Impel Down and a bunch of others are all better.



Well.
The polls and the sale numbers disagree.


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 17, 2010)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> You really think so? I just started recently reading One Piece regularly, but Oda's ability to keep all of the stuff he does straight is mind boggling and impressive. Like I said I'm not a literary critic or nothin, and I don't read a wide expanse of manga, but Oda's work is top notch in my opinion.
> 
> Perhaps I went a little far with the Odyssey comparison, but there are shared elements with the crazy adventures on strange islands. Perhaps he was inspired.



dont listen to them!



they are idiots!



MOAR ONE PIECE LOVE!

 when someone died.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't wanna back seat mod but this is getting kind of steamy .


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jul 17, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> dont listen to them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Relax I haven't renounced my liking of One Piece or anything. But to call someone revolutionary you have to see the revolutionary effects. I haven't seen the revolution caused by One Piece yet, so Oda doesn't get that credit yet that's all.

They're not idiots, they just have a different opinion.

I am curious about their opinion though. I mostly hang out in the Library and Telegrams main level, so I'm rather isolated from the other fandoms. I rarely however hear anyone coming down on One Piece like this though. Mostly I hear people complaining about Bleach and Naruto. 

Bluebeard I'm curious what is it about One Piece that irks you so? You seem to have an axe to grind. Apparently so it's sharp when you go after One Piece fans. 

The same question to you Mider T.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 17, 2010)

Some people fail to understand that Revolutionairy and inspiring is not the same fucking thing.
In the Marineford arc, the protagonist failed and the villains dominated , this is revolutionairy.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Bluebeard likes One Piece. I think...

One Piece is great, easily better than most of the trite you can find now, but it's also overrated. The Goda ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) give me a damn headache, no, it's not the best shounen ever...


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

> Bluebeard I'm curious what is it about One Piece that irks you so? You seem to have an axe to grind. Apparently so it's sharp when you go after One Piece fans.



I myself am a One Piece fan. It irritates the fuck out of me to see it wanked, blown out of proportion, treated as the best thing since slice bread, etc. I don't despise the fans, but I can't stand the tards...

Like Gaara for an example:


> In the Marineford arc, the protagonist failed and the villains dominated , this is revolutionairy.





There is nothing revolutionairy about this. Many, many stories have done this.


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 17, 2010)

what is wrong with some people regarding one piece as the best manga ever?


its complete opinion based on peoples styles....


im guessing what u dont like are the people who showboat and talk about one piece constantly and always argue against u when they say it isnt the greatest...


but if someone wants to regard one piece as the best thing since sliced bread, i have no problems with that...its actually justifiable.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 17, 2010)

The villain domination isnt just that they won, it is that 2 of the 3 protagonists of the arc died.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 17, 2010)

I always found the Goda thing to be a Chuck Norris-y joke thing realy .


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jul 17, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Some people fail to understand that Revolutionairy and inspiring is not the same fucking thing.
> In the Marineford arc, the protagonist failed and the villains dominated , this is revolutionairy.



The Empire Strikes Back? 

Shaman King had a similar event as an ending. The difference being that they managed to somewhat convert the bad guy. So while they lost they averted the worst possible outcome.

I thought that Revolutionary as it pertains to the poll that started this thread referred to those who have come in and changed the game. 

I'm not sure that can be so quickly measured especially not with one arc. 

This is the type of thing that takes decades to really see. Toriyama's revolution is apparent in Kishimoto and Oda, not just because they said so, but also because they show it in their work. You can see the similarities, what they took. I can see the Goku in Naruto and Luffy. I can see Vegeta in Sasuke. I can see the Master Roshi in Jiraiya. Hell Toriyama even inspired Ryu's Hadou-ken. That's well across genres. That's revolutionary. So I'm not sure if any of the current or recent crop have managed to do that *yet*.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 17, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I always found the Goda thing to be a Chuck Norris-y joke thing realy .



It was, when Zetta first created the joke. Now a fair few people are actually serious about it. It's not that bad atm, but it was terrible at at one point.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jul 17, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> I myself am a One Piece fan. It irritates the fuck out of me to see it wanked, blown out of proportion, treated as the best thing since slice bread, etc. I don't despise the fans, but I can't stand the tards...
> 
> Like Gaara for an example:
> 
> ...



Well as a man who loves his bread sliced I can say One Piece isn't *that* good.

I see your point.

Many a work have been ruined by their fandom. Characters too, take Itachi for instance.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> what is wrong with some people regarding one piece as the best manga ever?
> 
> 
> its complete opinion based on peoples styles....
> ...



I really wouldn't have such a problem with it if shit like Goda didn't happen, and OPtards constantly coming into topics, and turning it into an OP circlejerk. 



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> The villain domination isnt just that they won, it is that 2 of the 3 protagonists of the arc died.



Wow

This will change the story forever.

Whitebeard and Ace aren't even protagonists either.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 17, 2010)

Anti - op tards found an opportunity to whine...

Give Oda another 5 years and he will be on the top of the list.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jul 17, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> I really wouldn't have such a problem with it if shit like Goda didn't happen, and OPtards constantly coming into topics, and turning it into an OP circlejerk.



Well that certainly wasn't my intention, I was just stating my view before I had thought out the topic.

That Goda thing was a few years back right? Pretty fervent fandom there. Never seen anything like it. Wish Kishi could get that kinda love sometimes.


----------



## valerian (Jul 17, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Some people fail to understand that Revolutionairy and inspiring is not the same fucking thing.
> In the Marineford arc, the protagonist failed and the villains dominated , this is revolutionairy.



That happened in Phantom Blood, and that was well over 20 years.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> That happened in Phantom Blood, and that was well over 20 years.



It happened in Bleach too.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah with the only difference that none was killed.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Yeah with the only difference that none was killed.



Well it is Kubo Tite.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Yeah with the only difference that none was killed.



Look who died in One Piece . 

Ace : It was obvious he was going to die as soon as he was introduced . 

Whitebeard : He was already dying when he WAS introduced . 

What a twist .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 17, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> It was, when Zetta first created the joke. Now a fair few people are actually serious about it. It's not that bad atm, but it was terrible at at one point.



The dove image stil is hilarious .

And what someone can be serious about Oda being a _God _?  lol


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 17, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Ace : It was obvious he was going to die as soon as he was introduced .



Maybe it was obvious for you...but about 95 % of the readers in a poll thought that Ace would survive.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 17, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> The dove image stil is hilarious .
> 
> And what someone can be serious about Oda being a _God _?  lol



Well, obviously not actually a _God._ But the worship is genuinely there...


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 17, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Maybe it was obvious for you...but about 95 % of the readers in a poll thought that Ace would survive.



I'm pretty sure it wasn't that high in Tobirama's thread.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> what is wrong with some people regarding one piece as the best manga ever?
> 
> 
> its complete opinion based on peoples styles....
> ...



It's fine to have an opinion, just don't be surprised when it's revealed as wrong.  For more info, read the Lady Gaga thread in the MD.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Maybe it was obvious for you...but about 95 % of the readers in a poll thought that Ace would survive.



Aren't these the same guys who thought that Marco's tears would revive Ace ? lol .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 17, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> Well, obviously not actually a _God._ But the worship is genuinely there...


Of course he isn't an actual God. Who is stupid enough to believe that?

He's Jesus' brother.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 17, 2010)

Well he's a Phoenix so making that kind of asumption is kind of understandable , in a ridiculous sort of way .


----------



## Neelon (Jul 17, 2010)

Part II JJBA obviously shits on the awful marineford arc of One piece , stop your bullshit gaarathing
Hell even Shabondy, Arabasta, Skypeia, Water 7 are were just universes better than Marineford .


----------



## Fran (Jul 17, 2010)

lol, now it's one piece vs jjba


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

Neelon said:


> Part II JJBA obviously shits on the awful marineford arc of One piece , stop your bullshit gaarathing
> Hell even Shabondy, Arabasta, Skypeia are were just universes better than Marineford .



Impel Down too, bro.


----------



## Neelon (Jul 17, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Impel Down too, bro.



Impel down bored me but it was still better than marineford. I concede.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 17, 2010)

The WB War saga is a masterpiece as a whole.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

masterpiece ? lol .


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 17, 2010)

Neelon said:


> Impel down bored me but it was still better than marineford. I concede.



It was fairly boring until Magellan went on a crazy rampage and shat on everyone.

That was awesome.


----------



## Neelon (Jul 17, 2010)

^
Yeah, and I was really saddened when I learnt he was sent to the hospital. Magellan is awesome.



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> The WB War saga is a masterpiece as a whole.



Bad troll is bad. You're lacking practice.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 17, 2010)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> The WB War saga is a masterpiece as a whole.







Han Solo said:


> It was fairly boring until Magellan went on a crazy rampage and shat on everyone.
> 
> That was awesome.



I sort of liked the fact that Luffy was working on a deadline, failed to meet it, and then Bon Clay's sacrifice was done pretty well, I suppose.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

Bon Clay


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jul 17, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Impel Down too, bro.



Okay you guys have obviously been arguing One Piece a lot longer than me, so maybe I don't see it....what was so wrong with Marineford?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh wait..

The WB appearance scene was also made well too.
Oh wait..
and that Luffy - Ace interaction in the beggining ..
oh and that Croc vs Doflamingo..
and  WB forgiving Squardo, crashing John Giant, entering the plaza with the ship, Ivankov injecting Luffy, Luffy saving Ace, Akainu killing Ace, WB beating Akainu, Bb coming to kill WB, Crocodile attacking Akainu...
What an overrated arc 

Not to mention Buggy's gags.
Garp's fight happening in the inside.
Mr3, Coby, and others getting their screentime and their character development..but no Skypeia with Fighting Dogs was better than Marineford.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Okay you guys have obviously been arguing One Piece a lot longer than me, so maybe I don't see it....what was so wrong with Marineford?



Ignoring Gaara...

There were way too many battles going on that never got a true ending, Sengoku not doing shit, one big cop-out of an ending.

Then when Oda focused on certain characters, it added nothing really to the arc. Seriously, Buggy's gag seemed entirely odd in the arc.

EDIT: Marineford has good moments and bad moments, but it is easily overrated.


----------



## Superstars (Jul 17, 2010)

Enigma said:


> So am I. How is Oda revolutionary?



By copy and pasta dragonball better than the rest. In no way is one piece revolutionary. DEATH Note should of been on the list besides one piece.

One Piece war arc is a waste and was terribly weak..It was nothing but big names off-panel with spreads of cannon fodder and Luffy ADD.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jul 17, 2010)

one piece the best


----------



## Danchou (Jul 17, 2010)

The war was a letdown but it wasn't bad. Impel Down was easily worse. Starting from Thriller Bark, the latest arcs of OP have been a bit lackluster to begin with.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

Danchou said:


> The war was a letdown but it wasn't bad. Impel Down was easily worse. Starting from Thriller Bark, the latest arcs of OP have been a bit lackluster to begin with.



STFU Danchou.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 17, 2010)

You know it's true. 

If it weren't for the Winter War putting things into motion, I would've said OP hasn't been delivering for a even longer while now.

I have high hopes for the New World though.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jul 17, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Ignoring Gaara...
> 
> There were way too many battles going on that never got a true ending, Sengoku not doing shit, one big cop-out of an ending.
> 
> ...



OOOHHH I see.

Well that's a legitimate complaint I suppose.

I felt however that considering the massive forces that were amassed the WB War was actually pretty good at capturing a simple fact. War is chaotic. But if you're looking for battles to be executed and grudges settled then that makes sense. 

I'm mostly annoyed by the fact that the battles that could've been settled weren't. For instance Whitebeard finishing off Akainu. I mean he just wasted Ace the entire reason you came all this way and started all this shit. The least he could do is finish off the bastard.

And it was irritating that he dropped in all of these people and commanders who apparently have reputation and all sorts of badassery, like the cat who was fighting Mihawk and holding his ground. 

Not to mention Blackbeard's crew. But I'm trusting we'll get some more on them later, after all you can't do proper exposition in a full scale war.

I think the pay off has been pretty good too. Though I wasn't a big fan of the Sabo flashback (even though I totally understand the reasoning and it was beautiful in its own way) the speech Jinbei gave with the count what you do have was high quality tearjerker material. 

But I must say from the perspective of completed battles and character focus you're right, that is kind of a let down. 

I wouldn't have minded say a roadie cam for Luffy. Instead of dashing around the battlefield, just stay with Luffy. 

Still it wasn't terrible. Not that you were saying it was, just not up to par...right?


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 17, 2010)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> Still it wasn't terrible. Not that you were saying it was, just not up to par...right?



Basically this yeah, I didn't find to be at Oda's usual level. I think he's a much better mangaka than Marineford would suggest.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 17, 2010)

Whine whine whine...
mhq is the best


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> Still it wasn't terrible. Not that you were saying it was, just not up to par...right?



Exactly what I'm saying.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jul 17, 2010)

Danchou said:


> The war was a letdown but it wasn't bad. Impel Down was easily worse. Starting from Thriller Bark, the latest arcs of OP have been a bit lackluster to begin with.



Even Shabondy?


----------



## The Monarch (Jul 17, 2010)

Marineford was great

don't see why it's regarded so low other than people not understanding it's purpose in the story

guess reading it in one go instead of weekly helps a little


----------



## Gary (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm glad Inoue made the list. He's my favorite mangaka.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 17, 2010)

Actually, I thought Enies Lobby was when One Piece first began to actually disappoint me. I mean, it was okay, but it was bad in comparison to Water 7.

After that, Thriller Bark was awesome and I forgot most of the complaints I had before about Enies Lobby, outside of dragging on to much but Oda's always done that, and then Shabondy was just absolutely fucking awesome.

Then Amazon Lily happened. That shit was just bad. Not as in comparison to other arcs by Oda, it was just shit. I'm talking Naruto/Bleach level here. Impel Down was okay but not much more, Magellan and old characters retuning were cool and all, but it can only take an arc so far. Marineford was a terrible disappointment, and ended up only being mediocre when I was expecting something great. The flashback was okay, not much more.

It's only with the last two chapters that I'm finally starting to really get back into the manga the way I was before.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 17, 2010)

What was about about Marineford Arc? the war itself? Oda wanted to make it fast paced. He can't properly make fights with several top tier characters AND keep it fast paced at the same time. Anyway, I still enjoyed the characters showing their abilities finally.
Other than that, what was so bad? the ending? it was abit rushed, but wasn't that terrible as people make it.
The overall story of the arc and it's purpose was great and done well, in my opinion.


----------



## Neelon (Jul 17, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> It's only with the last two chapters that I'm finally starting to really get back into the manga the way I was before.



That's exactly my case.



> Marineford was great
> 
> don't see why it's regarded so low other than people not understanding it's purpose in the story



Same pathetic excuse that Naruto tards love to use when people points out why the Hokage meeting was utter shit.


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 17, 2010)

5-10 years to the future I wouldn't be surprised at all to see Oda on the top 3, but right now seeing him place that high is pretty weird.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 17, 2010)

Neelon said:


> That's exactly my case.



I love Franky. "Did I do that?". Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 17, 2010)

One Piece at #4 is a joke. It's a great manga, but it is not revolutionary. Furthermore, it's rather odd that an incomplete comic made the list over the countless other good complete mangas.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 17, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> One Piece at #4 is a joke. It's a great manga, but it is not revolutionary. Furthermore, it's rather odd that an incomplete comic made the list over the countless other good complete mangas.



this is how i feel, maybe when One Piece is done and Oda is able to make a second manga that's just as amazing then #4 seems plausible. as of now he shouldn't even be on the list.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> I love Franky. "Did I do that?". Hahahahahahaha.



I'm glad we finished with the flashback. It was terribe IMO. Now can we have good old Strawhat goodness.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 17, 2010)

WB, Teach, Akainu, Crocodile, Garp >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  SH
IMO.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 17, 2010)

What the hell happened to this thread?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> What the hell happened to this thread?



You honestly didn't see this coming ?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> What the hell happened to this thread?



Oda.

One Piece.

Gaara.


----------



## darkangelcel (Jul 17, 2010)

Hayao Miyazaki!!!
HELL YES!


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 17, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> I'm glad we finished with the flashback. It was terribe IMO. Now can we have good old Strawhat goodness.



Terrible is such a strong word.

If anything, it was interesting to see the background as to why Luffy became so obsessed with his nakama and getting an insight to how the Tenryubito runs the world. It adds to the frame of the story. It also laid the framework for Sabo returning in an arc later in the series.

Sure, it's fun to see the crew again, but a flashback here and there to explain characters and events is never wrong.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Terrible is such a strong word.
> 
> If anything, it was interesting to see the background as to why Luffy became so obsessed with his nakama and getting an insight to how the Tenryubito runs the world. It adds to the frame of the story. It also laid the framework for Sabo returning in an arc later in the series.
> 
> Sure, it's fun to see the crew again, but a flashback here and there to explain characters and events is never wrong.



It could've been written better. Dragon's appearance was nice, but generally felt like Oda was just tossing stuff in the arc. Besides, during this time, I never truly grew to like Sabo. Now I'm not sure if other people like him or not, but he felt like a waste of space to me.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 17, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> It could've been written better. Dragon's appearance was nice, but generally felt like Oda was just tossing stuff in the arc. Besides, during this time, I never truly grew to like Sabo. Now I'm not sure if other people like him or not, but he felt like a waste of space to me.



The characters of OP has always been a weak point IMO; they are rarely anything beyond flat clichés defined by a single trait, much like the characters of the romanticism era. Most of the characters of the crew are perfect examples of this. Sabo is no exception, although I felt he filled the role of the voice of reason in the trio (something that has been lacking ever since), and was given a motif for his personality within the few chapters present, as well as serving as a motivator for Luffy and Ace, which further shaped their personalities and as a stepping stone to further fuel the hatred against the Tenryubito.

Now I agree that the flashback felt somewhat rushed, but making it longer would probably only serve to annoy, as most of the readers are more interested in the present; ergo how the world reacted to the showdown at Marineford and how Luffy's crew would react to the news about the fight.

I say it was a good "cool-down" from the war, and gave us some insight into the characters of Luffy and Ace, as well as their mutual history. Now with that out of the way, the story can resume. It was part of what makes it a great story, to put it simple.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2010)

Dadan made the whole flashback worth it


----------



## gohan10 (Jul 17, 2010)

nice, oda at #4, he's in good company. not surprising considering what he's done for jump. 

edit: i'm on page 6 so far, and there are a lot of people hating on Oda when all he has done is make a successful manga. If you're are gonna be mad at someone, be mad at those who voted for him; its not Oda's or anyone who you think is undeserving of ranking's fault that they have so many people that like their work.


----------



## Tobirama (Jul 17, 2010)

Oda is not revolutionary at all. He's a really really good writer who manages to execute the demographic tropes to the max. He isn't breaking any new ground with his work at all.

As for top 10 I don't know, but Koike/Kojima have to be up there, Lone Wolf and Cub is probably the best manga ever, better than Tezuka's best stuff or Nausicaa. 

I haven't read 20thC Boys, but I did read Monster and it wasn't that good, in fact big parts of it were a mess at times.

Also list needs Adachi for being f'ing awesome.


----------



## gohan10 (Jul 17, 2010)

Adachi is awesome;Touch,cross game, and katsu are in my top ten.


----------



## Tobirama (Jul 17, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> the protagonist failed and the villains dominated , this is revolutionairy.



Err...no, you illiterate arsewipe. Read some other stories for once.


----------



## gohan10 (Jul 17, 2010)

Check out these two demographic chart from '09:





Granted I don't have the stats for the older manga, but I haven't seen a manga with the appeal that one piece has with the Japanese demographic as it is the most reader manga for men from age 10-40, and being in the top five for women age 20-40, especially considering that women readers make up about 30% of jump's readers.


----------



## Batman (Jul 17, 2010)

I disagree with many of you. One piece is revolutionary.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 17, 2010)

Batman said:


> I disagree with many of you. One piece is revolutionary.



In what way? Being popular?


----------



## Xion (Jul 17, 2010)

Where the fuck is my Miura?


----------



## Nuzzie (Jul 18, 2010)

that smily sucks


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 18, 2010)

Oda is revolutionairy because in the 10 pages of this thread everyone is talking about him...and because thousands of people stayed overnight in order to witness the new OP opening.


----------



## p-lou (Jul 18, 2010)

Nuzzie said:


> that smily sucks



i like ur set

but really nuzz

no comment on the revolution?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 18, 2010)

Is lone wolf and cub actualy that good? I've been meaning to read it for a while now but never had te time


----------



## p-lou (Jul 18, 2010)

are you going to read it on your ipod?


----------



## The Monarch (Jul 18, 2010)

Nuzzie said:


> that smily sucks



kind of like all the others


----------



## p-lou (Jul 18, 2010)

The Monarch said:


> kind of like all the others









.


----------



## The Monarch (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## p-lou (Jul 18, 2010)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaa?

are you trying to say something?


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 18, 2010)

Oda should be replaced with togashi


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 18, 2010)

nausicaa is there

made me happy


----------



## p-lou (Jul 18, 2010)

whoop whoop big surprise there


----------



## The Monarch (Jul 18, 2010)

shiki-fuujin said:


> Oda should be replaced with togashi


----------



## The Monarch (Jul 18, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> nausicaa is there
> 
> made me happy


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jul 18, 2010)

Oda?


----------



## The Monarch (Jul 18, 2010)

p-lou said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaaa?
> 
> are you trying to say something?


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 18, 2010)

Berserk is as revolutionary as the power of friendship.


----------



## p-lou (Jul 18, 2010)

uh oh         !


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 19, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Derr, Akira Toriyama invented the shonen genre, it didn't even exist until Toriyama showed up...
> 
> Learn the difference between revolutionary and influential.



No, that's totally wrong.
Actually the 1st modern shonen manga was Tiger Mask.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 19, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> No, that's totally wrong.
> Actually the 1st modern shonen manga was Tiger Mask.



I was being IRONIC.

My point was that Akira Toriyama didn't invent the shonen genre, he just made a title that became popular and when the kids who had read it grew up, they used the inspiration from it to make their own series.

So my point was that Toriyama was influential, not revolutionizing, but then it was revealed that the title of the thread is misleading, and the list is really about what mangaka made a huge impact on manga history and and were influential.


----------



## hisoga (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm sorry but can anyone here share with me why they are all on the list? and any mangaka that are not on the list but you guys think deserve to be on that list like kentarou miura, lazuo koike, rumiko takahashi, adachi and many others that you guy listed. What actually they revolutionize? what are their contribution and influence on manga world? 

i read somewhere, they say tezuka is the one that started big eyes thing, influenced by Disney... and of course he wrote many manga that influence reader and other mangaka...

and to me, akira toriyama is indeed deserve to be on that poll....many reason were already stated by other posters... he shaped shounen manga to what they are today... not just influence.. i mean, gege no kitaro is one of manga that has influence on kubo tite but can we see anything similar between gege kitaro and bleach or zombie powder? to me influence doesn't mean revolution but it is one of big factor on revolution... 

other mangakas, i don't know what they do to deserve to be on that poll... example is Naoki Urasawa. To me he is just a guy writer. i don't know any mangaka/writer that have influenced by him yet alone revolutionize anything in manga world. so i hope anyone here can share their knowledge... thanks and sorry for my bad english


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 19, 2010)

How the fuck isn't Tsugumi Ohba up there? 

-Hikaru No Go
-Deathnote
-Hunter x Hunter
 etc

Also come on, how is Oda there? I mean One Piece is obviously popular, but 

The only reason Oda is there is because of how popular he is *right now*. I guarantee you guys that if this poll is taken 6+ years from now he would either not be on it, or in #8-10 place.


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 19, 2010)

Tsugumi Ohba isn't revolutionary.


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 19, 2010)

Tekkenman11 said:


> How the fuck isn't Tsugumi Ohba up there?
> 
> -Hikaru No Go
> -Deathnote
> ...



One Piece has only gotten more and more popular as time has passed on, what makes you think it won't be popular in 6+ years?

And Tsugumi isn't the author of HxH.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 19, 2010)

Tekkenman11 said:


> How the fuck isn't Tsugumi Ohba up there?
> 
> -Hikaru No Go
> -Deathnote
> ...



Tsugumi Ohba wrote neither HxH (Yoshiri Togashi) or Hikaru no Go (Yumi Hotta/Takeshi Obata).

Way to fail.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jul 19, 2010)

OP isn't revolutionary but hot damn, look at how much discussion its caused.  Its a good sign for a manga when so many people have such strong emotions for it.

glad nausicaa is on here.  wish adachi would get some respect but understandably his mangas aren't really influential.  Also where is nagai?  I haven't read any of his stuff but i hear so much about him.

Don't know why some posters are hating on urusawa.  Hes one of the few GOOD mangakas out there today and I hope inspiring mangakas in japan are taking notes from him rather than the countless moe/ecchi crap that seems to be so popular.


----------



## The Imp (Jul 19, 2010)

iamthewalrus said:


> Don't know why some posters are hating on urusawa.  Hes one of the few GOOD mangakas out there today and I hope inspiring mangakas in japan are taking notes from him rather than the countless moe/ecchi crap that seems to be so popular.



Because the topic is top ten most revolutionary mangaka not top ten good manga.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 19, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Because the topic is top ten most revolutionary mangaka not top ten good manga.



The topic is about top 10 most influential mangaka, the title of the thread is just misleading.

Revolutionary and influential are two very different things.
Nobody in their right mind can call Toriyama revolutionary, but nobody can deny his influence.


----------



## KBL (Jul 19, 2010)

iamthewalrus said:


> *OP isn't revolutionary but hot damn, look at how much discussion its caused.  Its a good sign for a manga when so many people have such strong emotions for it.*



That doesn't make it good... if the author instead of Oda was Kishi or Kubo, i bet you that we will have the SAME shitstorm...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 19, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> if the author instead of Oda was Kishi or Kubo, the same shitstorm will happen



If the author was Kishi or Kubo, this would probably be 25+ pages on how bad Kubo's art is or how Kishi can't write a plot to save his life.


----------



## KBL (Jul 19, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> If the author was Kishi or Kubo, this would probably be 25+ pages on how bad Kubo's art is or how Kishi can't write a plot to save his life.



"KIshi suCKS !111, GayeST M,anga eveeuur!!11!"

"Kubo Doesn't know HOw To dRAw!!11"




Yeah, great discussion there...


----------



## Winzerd (Jul 19, 2010)

There's no need to worry about that, because that will NEVER happen. Not many people who know their stuff would even recognize Bleach or Naruto as good manga, let alone label them revolutionary or changing the history of manga.

EDIT: It'd be a different story if the poll topic was 'How not to write a manga'. Kubo would be number one for sure.


----------



## KBL (Jul 19, 2010)

Winzerd said:


> There's no need to worry about that, because that will NEVER happen. Not many people who know their stuff would even recognize Bleach or Naruto as good manga, *let alone label them revolutionary or changing the history of manga*.
> 
> EDIT: It'd be a different story if the poll topic was 'How not to write a manga'. Kubo would be number one for sure.


One Piece doesn't deserve that as well, it's popular as hell? Yeah... revolutionary? .... and that was my point.

And my contribution to this discussion ends here, i'm not into the typical "One piEzes is better than everything!!1 Bleach is The best! Naruto Is the bestz"!.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jul 20, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> That doesn't make it good... if the author instead of Oda was Kishi or Kubo, i bet you that we will have the SAME shitstorm...



you're right except shitstorms involving naruto and bleach tend to be people just trolling.  At least with OP you know the fanboys are legit.

actually nevermind.  I just read gaara's troll posts.


----------



## Superstars (Jul 20, 2010)

Winzerd said:


> There's no need to worry about that, because that will NEVER happen. Not many people who know their stuff would even recognize Bleach or Naruto as good manga, let alone label them revolutionary or changing the history of manga.



Same goes for one piece. now quit the bias...all of you..You all know Oda shouldn't be on the list.


----------



## Winzerd (Jul 20, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Same goes for one piece. now quit the bias...all of you..You all know Oda shouldn't be on the list.



I wouldn't know what One Piece has done as far as influence or revolutionizing the manga scene goes since I don't read it, but there's no denying how much he's done for the domestic industry in Japan. I mean, I started following manga sales approximately an year ago, and how many national records has the man broken in that time period ..... like 10? All this in a struggling industry that's had historic drops in sales the past few years. He's pretty much single-handedly keeping the manga industry alive as of now. And there's the fact that he pretty much put Weekly Shounen Jump on his back after Dragonball and Slam Dunk ended and that his sole manga is the best-selling of all time. You can go on and troll about how bad the manga is for all I care, but statistics don't lie, and the fact _is_ that he's the biggest mangaka as far how much he's done for the industry, aside from maybe Toriyama. (I'm not taking into account the international situation)


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 20, 2010)

Once again popular opinion has failed.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jul 20, 2010)

oda should be first place

huge disgrace that he isnt


----------



## Winzerd (Jul 20, 2010)

urajaja should be numb 1


----------



## Death Note (Jul 20, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Very surprise that Go Nagai and Katsuhiro Otomo aren't on the list since their works are among the lines of Toriyama and Tezuka as being revolutionary and inspirational than the majority of the list that goes by popularity




Not surprised to see Akira Toriyama and Takehiko Inoue on there. 

I'm kind of surprised that Eiichiro Oda is on the list; at least at such a high rank.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 20, 2010)

Oda shouldn't be that high on the list or even there at all.

There are plenty of mangakas more revolutionary than Oda.


----------



## Superstars (Jul 20, 2010)

Winzerd said:


> I wouldn't know what One Piece has done as far as influence or revolutionizing the manga scene goes since I don't read it, but there's no denying how much he's done for the domestic industry in Japan. I mean, I started following manga sales approximately an year ago, and how many national records has the man broken in that time period ..... like 10? All this in a struggling industry that's had historic drops in sales the past few years. He's pretty much single-handedly keeping the manga industry alive as of now. And there's the fact that he pretty much put Weekly Shounen Jump on his back after Dragonball and Slam Dunk ended and that his sole manga is the best-selling of all time. You can go on and troll about how bad the manga is for all I care, but statistics don't lie, and the fact _is_ that he's the biggest mangaka as far how much he's done for the industry, aside from maybe Toriyama. (I'm not taking into account the international situation)



Popularity=/=quality.


----------



## Winzerd (Jul 20, 2010)

My post = not the slightest mention about quality, nor does it have anything to do with the thread. Quit trying to put words in my mouth.

All I'm saying is that I'm thankful for One Piece for keeping the industry alive so that I can read more variety of manga, and that he is the one that's the most revolutionary as far as the manga industry goes.


----------



## zuul (Jul 20, 2010)

I will agre that Oda shouldn't be on that list.

One piece is not inovating at all. The author is just making a good job at putting common shounen tropes together.


----------



## Superstars (Jul 20, 2010)

Winzerd said:


> My post = not the slightest mention about quality, nor does it have anything to do with the thread. Quit trying to put words in my mouth.
> 
> All I'm saying is that I'm thankful for One Piece for keeping the industry alive so that I can read more variety of manga, and that he is the one that's the most revolutionary as far as the manga industry goes.


you were talking about sales, Sales=popularity. you think Oda alone is keeping the "industry alive [because of his record breaking sales]" is false.


----------



## Winzerd (Jul 20, 2010)

Superstars said:


> you were talking about sales, Sales=popularity. The fact that you think Oda alone is keeping the "industry alive [because of his record breaking sales]" is false to the highest degree.



Yes I was, so tell me, where does quality come into play in this ? 

I was talking about One Piece revolutionizing the manga industry, and that's definitely not false. And it certainly is true to a _certain extent_ (as it's not the only manga that has large sales) because it's the one title that boosted the highest circulating magazine's sales in 10+ years and reeps in revenue that is on a different scale to other manga.


----------



## Superstars (Jul 20, 2010)

You don't even understand that your whole argument is based around oda revolutionizing [which is talking about the quality of a series] manga because of it's sales. 

I'll just drop this.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree with zuul and Superstars, don't let the Godism blind you OP diehards.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 20, 2010)

OP is a shonen which has a transsexual kickass character, how is this not revolutionairy ?

Op has a huge amazing universe, with a world map, different races, great mythology which other shonen mangas cant even imagine, how is this not revolutionairy ?
There are fucking islands on the sky ! and islands in the bottom of the ocean ! any other shonen manga with such things ?


> ONE PIEZ IZ NOT REVOLUTIONARY WHY IZ ODA ON THAT LIST ?


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 20, 2010)

Superstars talking about quality when he's a diehard Bleach fan, I think you can see the irony there people


----------



## zuul (Jul 20, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> OP is a shonen which has a transsexual kickass character, how is this not revolutionairy ?
> 
> Op has a huge amazing universe, with a world map, different races, great mythology which other shonen mangas cant even imagine, how is this not revolutionairy ?
> There are fucking islands on the sky ! and islands in the bottom of the ocean ! any other shonen manga with such things ?



I've seen a badass tranny in Gintama too. 

Islands in the skies are not innovative, Swift already had one in his book and he's a 18th century author.  (Laputa which was latter used by Miyazaki)


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 20, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> OP is a shonen which has a transsexual kickass character, how is this not revolutionairy ?
> 
> Op has a huge amazing universe, with a world map, different races, great mythology which other shonen mangas cant even imagine, how is this not revolutionairy ?
> There are fucking islands on the sky ! and islands in the bottom of the ocean ! any other shonen manga with such things ?



Read more shounens, and not only recents.


----------



## 11cookeaw1 (Jul 20, 2010)

torima!!! ftw!


----------



## Litho (Jul 20, 2010)

I regret having posted in this thread in the first place.

You people tire me


----------



## Kirito (Jul 20, 2010)

Superstars said:


> You don't even understand that your whole argument is based around oda revolutionizing [which is talking about the quality of a series] manga because of it's sales.
> 
> I'll just drop this.



You just got served Superstars. I looked into your convo between you and Winzerd and he addressed all your points. Being a revolutionary mangaka doesn't mean your manga should ONLY be all that good in quality and plot or be an inspiration to future generations of mangas.

Who cares if Oda is a mangaka who knows how to do Shounen tropes right? Every manga has a trope.

What he's doing now is revolutionary. The Japanese manga economy is in danger, and he's keeping it afloat, BY HIMSELF. If that isn't revolutionary, then I don't know what is.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 20, 2010)

zuul said:


> I've seen a badass tranny in Gintama too.
> 
> Islands in the skies are not innovative, Swift already had one in his book and he's a 18th century author.  (Laputa which was latter used by Miyazaki)


Ok..for the tranny thing.
As for the sky islands we are talking about manga here. 


Yagami1211 said:


> Read more shounens, and not only recents.


There is no equal shonen in terms of universe, world map and mythology.


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 20, 2010)

Lol@Oda being on that list


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 20, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Ok..for the tranny thing.
> As for the sky islands we are talking about manga here.
> 
> There is no equal shonen in terms of universe, world map and mythology.



Dragon Quest : Dai no Daibouken.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok I will read it but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Krombacher (Jul 20, 2010)

Isnt Oda inspired by Dragon Ball? Why is he on the list?

Bad voting is bad


----------



## p-lou (Jul 20, 2010)

you cant be inspirational if you were inspired by someone else


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 20, 2010)

ill inspire your inspire


----------



## Gecka (Jul 20, 2010)

All I see in this thread are people feeding the troll.

Gaara, you are a flunderful one at that too.

Shame on all of you for falling for it:taichou


----------



## Will Smith (Jul 20, 2010)

No nagai no Ishinomori? Fucking Oda at #4? How can a medium with 60 years on it's back produce such a shitty list?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Whine more...I love it.


----------



## Perseverance (Jul 20, 2010)

I feel alot of people are Mad seeing Oda 2nd. 

Priceless


----------



## Winzerd (Jul 20, 2010)

Superstars said:


> You don't even understand that your whole argument is based around oda revolutionizing [which is talking about the quality of a series] manga because of it's sales.
> 
> I'll just drop this.



Okay, wtf?

I have no idea where your logic is coming from about how a mangaka needs a quality series for him to be revolutional. It's generally agreed Toriyama is highly revolutional and that elements of his highly acclaimed Dragonball shows up in 90% of the shounen today and has spawned numerous imitators. But does Dragonball have a quality story? Hell no. Go Nagai single-handedly spawned ecchi manga and hentai comics, but you're telling me that those are quality stuff? 



 It seems like _your _bias is completely blinding you of One Piece's achievements, and not mine.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 20, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> I feel alot of people are Mad seeing Oda 2nd.
> 
> Priceless



erm.. he's not second .


----------



## Neelon (Jul 20, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> erm.. he's not second .



Hoepfully. Otherwise this poll would be completely retarded.


----------



## KBL (Jul 20, 2010)

It already is...


----------



## Superstars (Jul 20, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> You just got served Superstars. I looked into your convo between you and Winzerd and he addressed all your points. Being a revolutionary mangaka doesn't mean your manga should ONLY be all that good in quality and plot or be an inspiration to future generations of mangas.
> 
> Who cares if Oda is a mangaka who knows how to do Shounen tropes right? Every manga has a trope.
> 
> What he's doing now is revolutionary. The Japanese manga economy is in danger, and he's keeping it afloat, BY HIMSELF. If that isn't revolutionary, then I don't know what is.






Winzerd said:


> Okay, wtf?
> 
> I have no idea where your logic is coming from about how a mangaka needs a quality series for him to be revolutional. It's generally agreed Toriyama is highly revolutional and that elements of his highly acclaimed Dragonball shows up in 90% of the shounen today and has spawned numerous imitators. But does Dragonball have a quality story? Hell no. Go Nagai single-handedly spawned ecchi manga and hentai comics, but you're telling me that those are quality stuff?
> 
> ...



Both of you take off your Oda sunglasses and loosen the Luffy briefs for a second. Revolutional means that Oda did domething innovative [different; unique], change the game up like Toriyama did with his story. Oda's manga did none of that [but copy and paste; generic] and both of you are saying cause his manga sales high makes his series revolutionary. No it doesn't cause there is no unique quality in his story that seperates him from the rest.


----------



## Dasra (Jul 20, 2010)

What about Horohiko Araki?


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 20, 2010)

I seriously want to carve out the eyes and skullfuck the idiot who wrote "revolutionary" when it's a poll about *influential* mangaka in the OP, creating completely irrelevant discussions about BS that hasn't got shit to do with the poll, just because he doesn't understand the difference between revolutionary and influential. 

Bloody fucking hell...

Here's the deal; "*the mangaka who made the biggest mark on history*" is not the same as the most revolutionizing one.


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Jul 20, 2010)

both are Tezuka though


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 20, 2010)

The Situation said:


> both are Tezuka though



Yes, Tezuka is pretty much the father of the entire manga-scene as we know it today.

However, with the whole "biggest mark on history" it makes a whole lot more sense that Oda is on the list, considering the sales and popularity of OP.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm happy with the list. Though I would have still put Togashi, Arakawa, Aoyama, and Hokuto no Ken's creator at the very least. Unless they're implying that Dragonball is somehow more influential than Hokuto no Ken, but that would be crazy right?

As for Oda I'm not surprised that he's on the list but there are a ton of revolutionary manga creators who should have gotten on the list as well. It's a shame they missed out.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 20, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> I seriously want to carve out the eyes and skullfuck the idiot who wrote "revolutionary" when it's a poll about *influential* mangaka in the OP, creating completely irrelevant discussions about BS that hasn't got shit to do with the poll, just because he doesn't understand the difference between revolutionary and influential.
> 
> Bloody fucking hell...
> 
> Here's the deal; "*the mangaka who made the biggest mark on history*" is not the same as the most revolutionizing one.


Why don't you read the fucking thread before you make stupid posts, the majority of the arguments against Oda that it's too soon for him to be listed considering he hasn't done anything to be considered influential like the half of the mangaka listed. The link reads "comic artist who changed history" can be viewed as revolutionary, on other sites it's listed as greatest manga geniuses, top 10 Manga artists, based on contribution to the medium's history, it can go either way but I think the last one fits it well. Once again I apologize if you feel strongly against the translation but at the same token you should bother to read the arguments for it


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2010)

Who cares about this whole Oda thing? I saw some people in this thread suggesting that Rumiko Takahashi should be on that list. Now that's just laughable even if her shit is popular.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 20, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> *Who cares about this whole Oda thing?*


Apparently a lot of people do, while he hasn't changed anything or the way we view manga, he has made the most successful ongoing manga series in history and it's still going strong.


Amatsu said:


> I saw some people in this thread suggesting that Rumiko Takahashi should be on that list. Now that's just laughable even if her shit is popular


Oh God no 
That woman has made a career of the same archetypes and concepts for her entire library and doesn't seem to stop or change her formula


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Apparently a lot of people do, while he hasn't changed anything or the way we view manga, he has made the most successful ongoing manga series in history and it's still going strong.



Well I've been reading the back posts, and I don't really agree with the consensus about Marineford. I agree that there were times when I felt it drag on, and honestly I wasn't too impressed by Amazon Lily and Impel Down either, but I tried to put that out of my mind as it was build up and with Oda it's something you're used too by that time.

As for Marineford itself and the WB war. I also agree that it felt a bit rushed. It did feel like it was mainly there just so Oda could parade the top tiers and give people a sample of what they could do so he wouldn't have to do that later, but as fast paced as it was I felt it kept the story intact and I enjoyed it all the same. All in all I'm not sure what people expected of it. Whether they wanted it to be one big slaughter fest, or if they were hoping every single character would get their own major fight, but I still say the WB war remains one of the most epic moments in One Piece. Even more so than Eines Lobby.



> Oh God no
> That woman has made a career of the same archetypes and concepts for her entire library and doesn't seem to stop or change her formula



Exactly. Though I've always viewed Takahashi as being stuck in creative limbo or at least having a creative slump. After all why else hasn't she thought up anything original by now?


----------



## Winzerd (Jul 20, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Both of you take off your Oda sunglasses and loosen the Luffy briefs for a second. Revolutional means that Oda did domething innovative [different; unique], change the game up like Toriyama did with his story. Oda's manga did none of that [but copy and paste; generic] and both of you are saying cause his manga sales high makes his series revolutionary. No it doesn't cause there is no unique quality in his story that seperates him from the rest.



Okay, fuck it, we're just going in circles here. You've still yet to refute how Oda _isn't_ the one of the most deserving when it comes to mangaka who've changed/revolutionized (whatever the topic is) the manga industry the most, and that's all I've been saying the whole time, yet all you've been bringing up is some popularity =/ quality shit. (though I agree for the most part about that)


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 20, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Why don't you read the fucking thread before you make stupid posts, the majority of the arguments against Oda that it's too soon for him to be listed considering he hasn't done anything to be considered influential like the half of the mangaka listed. The link reads "comic artist who changed history" can be viewed as revolutionary, on other sites it's listed as greatest manga geniuses, top 10 Manga artists, based on contribution to the medium's history, it can go either way but I think the last one fits it well. Once again I apologize if you feel strongly against the translation but at the same token you should bother to read the arguments for it



Except "revolutionary" implies something completely different from what the list is about, while "biggest mark on history" explains what the list is really about.

Oda isn't revolutionary or especially influential (yet), he has however made a huge mark on the history of manga though, and thus his placement on the list is justified.
It's annoying to see page after page after page of people baaawing and hating on Oda, when that's not even what the list is about, something that could have been avoided with a title change to clarify things.

People are arguing about the semantics here, "Oda isn't influential, Oda isn't revolutionary" which could be avoided by simply stating that the list is about mark on history, and nobody can deny that Oda has made a huge mark on history since OP is the most popular manga in Japan, ever.

With that in mind, things make a little more sense.

And sorry if I snapped, I tend to do that.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2010)

Winzerd said:


> Okay, fuck it, we're just going in circles here. You've still yet to refute how Oda _isn't_ the one that's changed/revolutionized (whatever the topic is) the manga industry the most, and that's all I've been saying the whole time, yet all you've been bringing up is some popularity =/ quality shit.



I'd actually find it ironic if Kishimoto had Oda's place. With the way I've seen Superstars defend Naruto I'm guessing he'd say Kishimoto's placement would be justified.


----------



## Winzerd (Jul 20, 2010)

Isn't the guy a Bleach fan? That speaks volumes about how valid his arguments are.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't know. I've always seen him defend Naruto more than Bleach. I always figured he was just some Naruto fan that hated One Piece.


----------



## Superstars (Jul 20, 2010)

Winzerd said:


> Okay, fuck it, we're just going in circles here. You've still yet to refute how Oda _isn't_ the one of the most deserving when it comes to mangaka who've changed/revolutionized (whatever the topic is) the manga industry the most, and that's all I've been saying the whole time, yet all you've been bringing up is some popularity =/ quality shit. (though I agree for the most part about that)



Oda's manga is generic cliche...he's doing what others have done before him..That ain't changing nothing and any anime/manga fan with the sense of a celery stick can see that.

The death note writers should of been on though.


----------



## KBL (Jul 20, 2010)

Tards are bad, i don't care if they're fans of OP, Naruto, Bleach or Sailor Moon.

It's sad how the majority of the threads talking about Op, Bleach or Naruto turns into a shitstorm....


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2010)

Superstars said:


> The death note writers should of been on though.



Death Note was terrible...

But hey personal opinions right?


----------



## Jade (Jul 20, 2010)

Oda shouldn't be on the list. Sure, One Piece sells extremely well, and their fanbase will attack you. But other Mangaka deserve it more.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 20, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> Death Note was terrible...
> 
> But hey personal opinions right?



Not just your opinion; I hated Death Note too.

Monster is much better.



Amatsu said:


> I'm happy with the list. Though I would have still put Togashi, Arakawa, Aoyama, and Hokuto no Ken's creator at the very least. Unless they're implying that Dragonball is somehow more influential than Hokuto no Ken, but that would be crazy right?
> 
> As for Oda I'm not surprised that he's on the list but there are a ton of revolutionary manga creators who should have gotten on the list as well. It's a shame they missed out.



Hotuko no Ken's mangaka should definetly be up there.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 20, 2010)

And so the dumbasses restart their stupid fucking argument about the semantics which I've spent two fucking posts explaining.

*THIS LIST IS ABOUT MANGAKA WHO'S MADE BIG MARKS ON HISTORY, NOT THE MOST REVOLUTIONIZING, WHICH IN THE CONTEXT GIVEN IS SOMETHING COMPLETELY FUCKING DIFFERENT; OP SCREWED UP!*

Holy fuckity shit, shonen fans are so fucking slow.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 20, 2010)

I love One Piece.  But Oda doesn't deserve to be on that list


----------



## Blinky (Jul 20, 2010)

Play nice AfterGlow .


----------



## Winzerd (Jul 20, 2010)

@Afterglow

lol u are mad?


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 20, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Play nice AfterGlow .



Playing nice? What the fuck does that give me?

People just keep fucking pushing it with their fucking retardation, like explainign things to a fucking brick wall...


"Derr, Oda doesn't deserve to be on the list about the mangaka that has made the biggest marks on history, despite the fact that he's created Japan's top selling manga of all time"

And all because the OP thinks "Revolutionizing" is a great synonym for making big marks on history.

Well 'Ive got a fucking newsflash for you, buddy.
People can make huge fucking marks on history without being revolutionary at all.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 20, 2010)

Umad.jpg 

Get over it .


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> And so the dumbasses restart their stupid fucking argument about the semantics which I've spent two fucking posts explaining.
> 
> *THIS LIST IS ABOUT MANGAKA WHO'S MADE BIG MARKS ON HISTORY, NOT THE MOST REVOLUTIONIZING, WHICH IN THE CONTEXT GIVEN IS SOMETHING COMPLETELY FUCKING DIFFERENT; OP SCREWED UP!*
> 
> Holy fuckity shit, shonen fans are so fucking slow.



I suppose we can't all be mature, intelligent, and sensible as Seinen fans miright?


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 20, 2010)

What a great come-back...

"Derr, get over it, if you don't like to see threads degenerate into monkeys flinging shit at each other in a cage, shut up and let us throw shit"

What a great and helpful attitude, no wonder threads in this forum doesn't work, what with the pathetic hive mentality of a bunch of prepubescent trolls running the show.

Or maybe, we could fucking clarify once and for all that the OP screwed up completely when "translating" making big marks on history in to revolutionizing, which is the entire reason why this thread has become a shitfest where people are arguing semantics and shit that hasn't got shit to do with the poll?

Of course people are going to fucking argue over shit that isn't true, and which isn't even implied in the first place. God!


----------



## Blinky (Jul 20, 2010)

I said "get over it" and you write paragraphs about it ...


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2010)

Actually I think you're the only one that's really taking it the most seriously... Maybe you need a break from the thread.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah, you said "get over it" and I responded with a polite way of saying "fuck you".


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Blinky (Jul 20, 2010)

This thread turned out well .


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 20, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> This thread turned out well .



It's 15 fucking pages of stupid fucking arguments that shouldn't have taken place in the first place, so yeah. Thread turned out great.

It's hilarious that you start complaining when I'm trying to put an end to the stupid and unnecessary arguments by clearing up the original misunderstanding, while being continuously ignored by people who keep up the stupid and unnecessary fucking argument despite the fact that I've clarified the misunderstanding three times, which is what's making me fucking frustrated.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Blinky (Jul 20, 2010)

What misunderstanding are you talking about ? **


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2010)

Drama over drama. How absolutely fantastic.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 20, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> What misunderstanding are you talking about ? **



That the God damn list was about "mangaka who's made the biggest mark on history" not the most revolutionizing or influential.

Why the fuck do you think people are arguing? 

They are arguing over the fact that Oda is neither revolutionizing or very influential and thus doesn't deserve a spot on the list, which is true, but what the fuck does that matter when that wasn't what the fucking poll was about in the first place and people just think so because the OP failed and refuses to correct it?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 20, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> That the God damn list was about "mangaka who's made the biggest mark on history" not the most revolutionizing or influential.
> 
> Why the fuck do you think people are arguing?
> 
> They are arguing over the fact that Oda is neither revolutionizing or very influential and thus doesn't deserve a spot on the list, which is true, but what the fuck does that matter when that wasn't what the fucking poll was about in the first place and people just think so because the OP failed and refuses to correct it?



You should have brought this up earlier and then continued to repeat yourself throughout the thread without realising that no one listened/cared . 

That would have been a great idea .


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 20, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> You should have brought this up earlier and then continued to repeat yourself throughout the thread without realising that no one listened/cared .
> 
> That would have been a great idea .



I'll repeat it as many times as needed, so this shitfest can fucking end already.


----------



## p-lou (Jul 20, 2010)

i don't think toriyama should have numero dos

he should have been numero uno


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 20, 2010)

p-lou said:


> i don't think toriyama should have numero dos
> 
> he should have been numero uno



Toriyama, bigger/better/anything than Tezuka?

LMAO


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 20, 2010)

tezuka is overated anyway

toriyama made the best manga ever so yeah


----------



## p-lou (Jul 20, 2010)

i've never even heard of this tezuku guy


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2010)

Astro Boy is a total Megaman ripoff. Tezuka should be ashamed.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 20, 2010)

i like megaman how much is astroboy like it?

i might try it out


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2010)

Astro Boy is pretty much Megaman but with the character names changed and the characters designed slightly differently.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 20, 2010)

p-lou said:


> i've never even heard of this tezuku guy



Are you trolling? Pretty sure you are.

But anyway, Tezuka pretty much created the modern manga scene as we know it today.


----------



## p-lou (Jul 20, 2010)

that's a funny lookin hat


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 20, 2010)

p-lou said:


> that's a funny lookin hat



More like a hat of pure awesome


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 20, 2010)

ooooh him

i tried reading buddha but the art was to bad for me to keep reading


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2010)

No way. Miyazaki is the modern father of all anime and manga. The extreme popularity of his movies supports this.


----------



## p-lou (Jul 20, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> ooooh him
> 
> i tried reading buddha but the art was to bad for me to keep reading



i heard it has lots of topless women

so of course you wouldn't like it


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 20, 2010)

those were women????????


----------



## Winzerd (Jul 21, 2010)

wut's with these adachi fans trolling like no uhther


----------



## MrOrochimaru (Jul 21, 2010)

Oda is a revolutionary mangaka when it comes to maintaining good writing after near 600 chapters, and also in making variety of good unique characters. He definitely deserve a spot there, there is no other mangaka like him.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 21, 2010)

MrOrochimaru said:


> Oda is a revolutionary mangaka when it comes to maintaining good writing after near 600 chapters, and also in making variety of good unique characters. He definitely deserve a spot there, there is no other mangaka like him.


You need to read more manga especially if you can consider THAT revolutionary


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jul 21, 2010)

teehee you guys make me laugh


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 21, 2010)

So hey Detective Conan has had good writing for over 700 chapters in regards to having really good mysteries. How come Oda should get all the credit for having a super long series?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 21, 2010)

COS HE IZ GODA !!!11!


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 21, 2010)

Derr, " Oda isn't revolutionary", except that's still not what the fucking poll is about and never was.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 21, 2010)

MrOrochimaru said:


> Oda is a revolutionary mangaka when it comes to maintaining good writing after near 600 chapters, and also in making variety of good unique characters. He definitely deserve a spot there, there is no other mangaka like him.



what     .


----------



## MrOrochimaru (Jul 21, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> So hey Detective Conan has had good writing for over 700 chapters in regards to having really good mysteries. How come Oda should get all the credit for having a super long series?



Detective Conan? You gotta be shittin' me!


----------



## Neelon (Jul 21, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Derr, " Oda isn't revolutionary", except that's still not what the fucking poll is about and never was.






> Originally Posted by MrOrochimaru
> Oda is a revolutionary mangaka when it comes to maintaining good writing after near 600 chapters, and also in making variety of good unique characters. He definitely deserve a spot there, there is no other mangaka like him.




This is what the previous posters responded to. And it's plain wrong.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 21, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Derr, " Oda isn't revolutionary", except that's still not what the fucking poll is about and never was.



damn dude you're still crying bout the thread title? Even if it was top ten most inspirational or what had the most impact, One Piece shouldn't be #4.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 21, 2010)

prety soild list not suprised that Hayao Miyazaki  is on there. his work is incredible


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 21, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> damn dude you're still crying bout the thread title? Even if it was top ten most inspirational or what had the most impact, One Piece shouldn't be #4.



No, because creating Japan's #1 selling manga of all time certainly doesn't mean you deserve to be on the list for * manga who made the biggest mark on history*.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 21, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> ooooh him
> 
> i tried reading buddha but the art was to bad for me to keep reading



Tezuka for life.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 21, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> No, because creating Japan's #1 selling manga of all time certainly doesn't mean you deserve to be on the list for * manga who made the biggest mark on history*.


Except for the fact that's not what it says, as I already explained in my post


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 21, 2010)

Question to people who know Japanese: is there anything interesting in the op's link outside of the list or just summaries of the mangakas' career and work.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 21, 2010)

Winzerd said:


> Actually, I think the thread title is may be a bit misleading. Looking at the source article using my broken Japanese, the question asked was more along the lines of '*who changed the history of manga?*' or '*who made a significant mark on history?*'. If the question was asked this way, it's only natural Toriyama would be second only to Tezuka.






ChocolateBar999 said:


> Except for the fact that's not what it says, as I already explained in my post



You're fucking wrong and you obviously don't fucking know what revolutionary means, since you chose to use that term, which naturally has created a 15 page shitfest where people are arguing that neither Oda or Toriyama were revolutionary, which they fucking weren't and the poll wasn't about either way.

The motherfucking question wasn't 'who revolutionized manga".

Stop your fucking fail.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Blinky (Jul 21, 2010)

ooh it's getting good again .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 21, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> You're fucking wrong and you obviously don't fucking know what revolutionary means, since you chose to use that term, which naturally has created a 15 page shitfest where people are arguing that neither Oda or Toriyama were revolutionary, which they fucking weren't and the poll wasn't about either way.
> 
> The motherfucking question wasn't 'who revolutionized manga".
> 
> Stop your fucking fail.



The only one who is failing is you kid, getting butthurt over a fucking word FOUR DAYS after the thread was created, you see people giving two shits about your interpretation until you brought it up? No, every site I've been to doesn't contain YOUR translation, it's revolutionized or changed. GET THE FUCK OVER IT


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 21, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> Question to people who know Japanese: is there anything interesting in the op's link outside of the list or just summaries of the mangakas' career and work.


Just the listings and reasons why the mangaka were listed, with Tezuka obviously taking the top spot being proclaimed as the "God of Manga"


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 21, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> The only one who is failing is you kid, getting butthurt over a fucking word FOUR DAYS after the thread was created, you see people giving two shits about your interpretation until you brought it up? No, every site I've been to doesn't contain YOUR translation, it's revolutionized or changed. GET THE FUCK OVER IT



I've been on about this since day fucking one, punk.

Revolutionize isn't a synonym for changed, how fucking ignorant are you?

Anybody is free to use google translate on the page in question, and then everybody will see that the poll concerns "artist who changed history", ergo who made a mark on it with the context given, which explains why Oda is on it, as well as Toriyama, since none of them revolutionized anything.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 21, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> *I've been on about this since day fucking one, punk.*
> 
> Revolutionize isn't a synonym for changed, how fucking ignorant are you?
> 
> Anybody is free to use google translate on the page in question, and then everybody will see that the poll concerns "artist who changed history", ergo who made a mark on it with the context given, which explains why Oda is on it, as well as Toriyama, since none of them revolutionized anything.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 21, 2010)

HAHAHA OH GOD HAHAHA


----------



## Kirito (Jul 22, 2010)

CONSEQUENCES WILL NEVER BE THE SAME


----------



## The Elemental Warrior (Apr 5, 2011)

Winzerd said:


> ^
> QFT. Urasawa is so overrated.



You're kidding, right? Because Urasawa is one of the few manga authors I know who's works can attract even the biggest manga distractor.


----------



## Judas (Apr 6, 2011)

AG working his way up to be the proverbial tough guy of the forums.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Oda brought the shonen genre to a whole another level. He also made an arc where the villains raped the good guys hard and killed important characters in SHONEN !
He has been gathering a fanbase for 15 years and the ones who begun the manga back then are still fans. He has such a hige fanbase which keeps getting bigger even if the manga has passed the 600 chapters.
So yes he is pretty revolutionairy.

Its not like Slam Dunk is revolutionairy because it inspired other mangas 
Its because it made basketball popular in Japan.

So people need to fucking understand that revolutionairy # influential


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd probably say it's pretty undeniably currently that Oda deserves to be their, I mean he added a new feature to manga. It prints money!!! I mean to beat your own highest volume sales record 4 times consequtively, each selling around 2 million in the first few weeks each. That's impressive regardless of the form of media.


----------



## Dei (Apr 6, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Oda brought the shonen genre to a whole another level. He also made an arc where the villains raped the good guys hard and killed important characters in SHONEN !



Wow really how many other mangas have you read....
Cause we have never seen that before.


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 6, 2011)

^ ye
and



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> He has been gathering a fanbase for 15 years and the ones who begun the manga back then are still fans. He has such a hige fanbase which keeps getting bigger even if the manga has passed the 600 chapters.
> So yes he is pretty *revolutionairy.*



revolutionary ? dragonball say hello.
the show is still on tv remastered and they still make video games about it.
thats something.

im not saying its nothing special but it was not the first like if it was *revolutionary*


----------



## Syed (Apr 6, 2011)

Dragonball is revolutionary in the sense it's invented some of the things used in Shonen mechanics to this day. One Piece is more of an innovation, an improvement in the Shonen genre. I honestly don't see how One Piece is revolutionary at all.


----------



## Blastrix (Apr 6, 2011)

^just as Dragon ball could be seen as an "improvement" on the shounen genre. You're basically saying it yourself. I've been noticing more and more manga's and shows adapting One piece style, and even if you somehow cannot call that revolutionary, it is still influencing plenty of mangas today and those to come.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 6, 2011)

Blastrix said:


> ^just as Dragon ball could be seen as an "improvement" on the shounen genre. You're basically saying it yourself. I've been noticing more and more manga's and shows adapting One piece style, and even if you somehow cannot call that revolutionary, it is still influencing plenty of mangas today and those to come.



And it all comes down to sales. It doesn't take a genius to realise that One will have massive impact on manga's of the future has well as a few manga's being currently released. Dragon ball being revolutionary wasn't because it was inspiringly different, totally unique or something never seen before. I don't even consider it to be any of those things. It was revolutionary solely because it was popular and so other manga's copied it to imitate it's success. 

At it's heart that's all revolution in the entertainment business is. It's others copying whats popular. The fact that somethings seems totally new and like nothing that came before is mostly because you haven't heard of what came before, because said things popularity totally dwarf's it. But in fact said idea was a blatant copy that anyone that knows of both could see it.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 6, 2011)

Why was this thread necroed just so people can repeat themselves ?


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 6, 2011)

Too bad AfterGlow is banned.


----------



## Fran (Apr 6, 2011)

AfterGlow vs Judge Fudge

6 countries apart no plotkai bloodlusted both have post-2011 rep points, who wins?
both are restricted to keyboard


----------

